# Löffel aus Plexiglas



## Fishscout (6. März 2008)

Hallo Boardies

Ich habe heute aus Plexiglas Löffel zurecht gemacht, die laufen mit etwas vorgeschaltenem Blei noch besser als die gekauften.

Wer auch schon erfahrungen mit selbst gemachten Löffeln aus Plexi gemacht hat bitte schreiben, interessiert mich sehr.

Meine sind momentan noch einfarbig, hatt jemand ne idee ob da normale Bastelfarben drauf halten, wenn ich noch ne schicht Lack drüber tu?#c


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Wenn du das Plexiglas mit etwas feinen Schmirgel anrauhst,wird das mit der Farbe gehen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Meterhecht14 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Ich weiss ja nicht, was für farben auf dem plexiglas halten, aber du könntest ihn ja auch mit nicht wasserfester Farbe anpinseln und dann epoxy drüber lackieren, oder?


----------



## Fishscout (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Ja das ist eine gute Idee, villeicht mach ich das nachher noch.
Wie sieht es mit glitter aus?


----------



## Norweginer (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*



Fishscout schrieb:


> Ja das ist eine gute Idee, villeicht mach ich das nachher noch.
> Wie sieht es mit glitter aus?



Den Glitter einfach unters Epoxy mischen.
Mach ich beim Wobblerbau auch so.
|wavey:


----------



## Fishscout (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Und wenn ich dödel#q keinen #qEpoxit #qmehr habe?#c#c

Übrigens, hatt noch niemand erfahrungen mit solchen Plexi-Löffeln gemacht?


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Der wird wohl extrem leicht sein,ich frage mich wie sich son Löffel werfen läst.Hast du den vielleicht irgendwie beschwert und halten auch die Löcher für Haken und Vorfach,oder platzen die weg beim ersten vernünftigen Fisch?

Taxidermist


----------



## Fishscout (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Fisch hatte ich noch keinen dran... solten aber halte sonst sicherheitshalber,die schnur noch durch das letzte Loch mit durch fädeln.

Ja dem habe ich ein bisschen Blei vorgeschalten, aber mit genügend abstand (5-10cm) sonst läuft er nicht mehr schön.


----------



## Fishscout (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

So jetzt habe ich euch auch noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## hecq (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

sieht nett aus. vielleicht gut in verbindung mit einem sbiro zu verwenden um die wurfweite zu verbessern.


----------



## Fishscout (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Bilder sin n Bissl Sch...ön... hab grad n Blackout, was war sibro nochmal?


----------



## killerforelle (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

sehen gut aus=)
hast du wirkich gut hinbekommen fehlt halt nur noch die farbe

lg


----------



## Fishscout (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

eben, aber die kommt morgen drauf, plus die bilder der fertigen:vik:


----------



## hecq (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

http://angelshop-leverkusen.de/images/alle/dreamtackle/Sbiro_sinkend.jpg 
das ist einer. Die werden verwendet, um den Köder weiter auszuwerfen und die Tiefe besser zu bestimmen. Gibt floating, low sinking und sinking. Die Dinger kommen aus Italien und sind bei Meerforellenfischern und Forellenpüüü Anglern sehr beliebt.

Lassen sich aber auch anderweitig gut einsetzten.


----------



## Tegelhecht (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Er meint einen Spirolino aus Plexiglas. Dieser dient als wurfgewischt aber ich halte nicht soviel davon da ich denke das das den lauf des Köders beeinträchtigt


----------



## Fishscout (6. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Klar danke wie kann man sowas vergessen.
Mir reichte eigendlich das vorgeschaltene blei als beschwerung.


----------



## uwe103 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Moin,

ich beschäftige mich seit einigen Wochen mit dem Schleppfischen. Da gibt es die sogenannten Schleppköder von der Firma APEX. Da man aber wohl schon einige unterschiedliche Köder benötigt, würde das einen Haufen Geld kosten und so habe ich mir überlegt, diese selbst zu bauen.
Es gibt im Netz beim Bootsanglerclub eine klasse Bauanleitung dafür. Allerdings werde ich kein Plexiglas verwenden, sondern Makrolon. Das soll nach der Bearbeitung mit dem Heißluftfön besser formbar sein.

Wenn ich da etwas brauchbares hergestellt habe, werde ich die Bilder hier mal einstellen.


----------



## Fishscout (17. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Ja, klar mach mal, ich bin schon gespant drauf!!!! Bei mir hat es mit plexi ganz gut geklappt mit dem formen, ich habe es mit dem Backofen und nicht mit dem Heissluftfön gemacht.


----------



## The_Duke (18. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Hi zusammen 

Könnte ja sein, daß jemand für den folgenden Link Verwendung hat:

plexiglas-shop


----------



## Michel_Fisherman (18. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*



Fishscout schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dödel#q keinen #qEpoxit #qmehr habe?#c#c
> 
> Übrigens, hatt noch niemand erfahrungen mit solchen Plexi-Löffeln gemacht?




ich würd dafür einfach nen bootslack nehmen. leichter aufzutragen und bestimmt genauso wirksam


----------



## Fishscout (18. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Klar, nee ich hab jetzt normalen Bastellack genommen, da kann man super noch farbe und glitter oderso dazu mischen und dann im gemisch auftragen.
ich suche immer noch nach leuten, die mit selber gemachten Plexilöffeln schon erfahrung gemacht haben.


----------



## peterws (19. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Interessante Idee mit dem Plexiglas.

Aber ich hätte echt Bauchschmerzen, was die Tragfähigkeit angeht und die Schnur immer bis zum Haken "durchfädeln" wäre mir (vor allem bei häufigem Köderwechsel) zu lästig.

Wie bearbeitest Du denn das Plexi? Habe auch schon mal was daraus gebaut und hatte dabei immer Probleme mit der Sprödigkeit des Materials. Habe im Wobbler-Thread gelesen, dass man aus Lexan Tauchschaufeln bauen kann, würde sich für Löffel dann vielleicht auch verwenden lassen


----------



## taupo_tiger (19. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

guten morgen,

vielleicht hilfreich:

PMMA (polymethylmethacrylat ) = plexiglas (schutzmarke)
PC (polycarbonat) = lexan, makrolon (schutzmarken)

pmma ist spröder als pc, aber von haus aus UV stabil
PC ist nur in der UVP (ultra violet protection) version UV stabilisiert, in der unvergüteten version vergilbt und versprödet es
die UV vergütung von PC wird üblicherweise durch coextrusion einer PMMA schicht erzeugt, das heisst durch acrylglas (schichtstärke ca. 300 µ)
die zugfestigkeit von pmma ist jedoch um ca. 10 % besser als die von pc (je härter desto spröd, aber zugfester)

da pmma ein acrylat ist, halten acrylfarben gut

aber:

BEIDE kunststoffe haben eine sehr schlechte weiterreissfestigkeit, das bedeutet, die mikrofeinen ausrisse bei bohrlöchern mit einem stumpfen/ungeeigneten bohrer sind eine sollbruchstelle

i
weiters:

jeder kunststoff speichert bearbeitungen jeglicher art als spannungen im material

das heisst in der praxis:

gegossenes acrylglas ist spannungsärmer als extrudiertes

bei gegossenem acrylglas wird das mma zwischen zwei glasplatten gegossen und "schlichtet" sich dort selbst beim aushärten

extrudiertes kommt als endloswurst aus einer maschine, ist daher günstiger, aber hat mehr spannungen

beim erhitzen (warmverformen) bringe ich ebenfalls spannungen ins material, ebenso an den bohrlochkanten, ebenso beim verkleben

aus diesem grunde werden heikle teile "getempert"

das heisst, der fertige teil kommt bei ca. 85 ° celsius (manche verabeiter nehmen nur 80 °)
je nach stärke verschieden lang in den ofen und kühlt anschliessend *langsam* im ofen ab
2 - 5 mm: 2 stunden
6 - 8 mm: 3 stunden
10 mm - 15 mm: 4 - 5 stunden

dabei "schlichten" sich die molekülketten wieder und das material wird spannungsärmer, somit widerstandsfähiger 

ich persönlich würde keinem der beiden materialien (m)einen meterhecht anvertrauen, ich würde aus draht eine sicherung einbauen


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

ich habe früher mal sowas für Meerforellen und Dorsch gebastelt. Wir haben sogar ein paar schöne Dorsche damit gefangen. Allerdings sind die recht aufwendig zu bauen #c


----------



## Fishscout (19. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

@taupo_tiger
Wow, da scheint ein Experte am Werk gewesen zu sein!
#r|good:#r Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt und ausgeführt:

Zuerst eine Plexiplatte nehmen Pilker oder Löffel drauf zeichnen, dann mit der Säge aussägen (ich hatte dazu ne Bandsäge, wer das nicht hatt, kanns auch mit ner Stichsäge machen),mit von 80er immer feiner werdend -150er Schleifpapier schön die Kanten weg schleifen, dann noch die Löcher bohren, Holzbohrer reichen. 
Jetzt kommt der Backofen zum Zug: Auf 150°C vorheizen (achtung!! auf keinen fall heisser sonst fängt es an Blasen zu werfen und sich zu zersetzen). Dann das zu bearbeitende Stück in den Ofen, (eventuell auf ein Blech, sonst besteht die Gefahr dass es runter fällt) nach ein paar Minuten schon mal mit dicken Handschuhen raus nehmen und testen ob es sich biegen lässt, sonst nochmal rein damit. Wenn es dann in die richtige Form gebogen wurde, muss es nur noch ab kühlen, dann geht es weiter mit der Befestigung ect.
Ich mache das so: ein Stahlvorfach, (das kurz genug ist um den Haken genau hinter dem Löffel zu halten) durch die zwei Löcher der Löffel fädeln und forne am Löffel mit einem Sprengring befestigen, da kann man dan auch einen Karabiner einhängen.

So ist es gesichert, falls das Plexi brechen sollte, ist der Fisch noch am Haken. Einfach zum wechseln ist es auch noch: wenn man einen Karabiner an der Hauptschnur hat, muss man inh nur im Sprengring einhaken und aushaken, fertig.#6

( mein Persöhnlicher Tipp: ein schmaler, langer Löffel der im heissen zustand an beiden Enden gepackt und in gegenrichtungen verdreht wurde. Der läuft unregelmässig, schlägt wild aus. ein anderer rundlicher Löffel, der nur in der mitte eine Vertiefung hatt, taumelt ohne zug langsam zum Boden, hier ist wichtig, dass ein Wirbel vorgeschalten wird, da er sich lebhaft dreht bei zuschnellem einholen.)


----------



## taupo_tiger (19. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*



Fishscout schrieb:


> @taupo_tiger
> Wow, da scheint ein Experte am Werk gewesen zu sein!
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Moin!

Hab mich auch schon mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Mein Ziel ist es sowas zu bauen

Der von Uwe angesprochene Apex




Quelle: www.trollingangler.de

Dank der super Tips, speziell taupo_tigers, sollte das doch was werden


----------



## Wollebre (19. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

zum Bemalen von Kunststoff nehme ich die Farben von REVELL (ist die Firma die Kunststoffmodelle zum Zusammenbauen vertreibt. Sind nur kleine Dosen und es verbleiben selten später eingetrocknete Reste die entsorgt werden müssen.

Wolle


----------



## taupo_tiger (20. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hab mich auch schon mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Mein Ziel ist es sowas zu bauen
> 
> Der von Uwe angesproche Apex


 
guten morgen,

wie dick (materialstärke) sind die dinger?


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Moin!

Ich messe das nachher mal nach, aber ich schätze die Stärke auf 3-4mm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Hi Folks!

Schon mal an CD und DVDs gedacht?
So ein paar Löffel/Blinkerformen hatte ich schon mal draus geschnitten.
Das muß eben nur mit Hitze verformt werden, und der durchgehende Draht wie Bondex das auf dem Bild zeigt. Perlmuttblinker haben auch so einen Draht.
Bei einer CD oder DVD hat man auf jeden Fall eine sehr nette Glitzerseite.


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

aber ohne Draht würde ich es nicht verantworten denn gerade CDs brechen unheimlich schnell, besonders wenn sie noch im Wasser kühlgehalten werden, da wird das Material noch spröder.

Der Draht hält ebenfalls das Blei welches als Wurfgewicht dient. Zum Schleppen kann man vielleicht drauf verzichten wenn ein Downrigger verwendet wird.
Zusammengeklebt habe ich das Ganze mit Epoxy 5Min von C-Elektronik. Hat quasi solange gehalten bis mein Kolege den Blinker in einem Hänger geparkt hat.


----------



## bamse34 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Moin Moin!
Haben Apex nachgebaut und keine Probleme mit der Stabilität gehabt! Wir haben das Plexiglas erhitzt und dann mit einer selbstgebauten Gipsform zurechtgedrückt! Lackiert sind sie mit Bootslack(vorher grundiert)Die Dinger laufen super und fangen genau wie der Echte! Wir haben schon große Dorsche und Mefos damit gefangen.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Fishscout (23. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

@ bondex  Warst ja wohl früh auf heute morgen, wa?
Also ohne Draht lass ich auch meine plexi löffel nicht schwimmen, is mir einfach zu riskant.
Ich hab die form auch ohne hingekrigt. Aber man bekommt wohl bessere, einheitlichere form hin.
Es gibt doch solche "Krautlöffel" die haben einen Einzelhaken irgendwie fest eingebautund über dem Haken is noch ein Draht, damit das Kraut nicht einhängen kann. Hat jemand schonmal so einen selber gebaut?


----------



## DkSven (23. März 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Moin zusammen!!!

Zum Glück braucht man bei den Apex keinen Draht oder so, sie laufen ja auf der Schnur. 
Ich habe auch schon welche nachgebaut.
Habe mir ein Stück VA Blech mir der Flex zurecht geschnitten und dann das Plexiglas in einer Alten Mikrowelle heißgemacht.
Und dann einfach nur das heiße Plexiglas über die VA vorm gelegt und ein wenig zurecht gedrückt.
Dann nur noch die drei Löcher rein und Lackiert und sie wahren fertig.


----------



## taupo_tiger (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich messe das nachher mal nach, aber ich schätze die Stärke auf 3-4mm.


 

hallo ihr alle,

@torsk ni:

ähm - nachher - ähm 

bitte nachmessen, wenn du zeit findest, sonst weiß ich nicht, welche platten ich auf den laser legen soll, damit eine schachtel voller kostenloser rohlinge draus wird



danke


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Oh voll verpennt  Ich flitze mal schnell in den Schuppen :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

3mm


----------



## taupo_tiger (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

thx


----------



## Abu-Fan (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> 3mm


 

mich würde Dein Endergebnis beim Apexbau interessieren - sowas habe ich auch noch auf meinem Wunsch-bastel Zettel 

Grüße und Erfolg dabei
#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Ich habe mir ja damals einen Apex gebaut und den gefischt.  

Er hat auch Dorsch am Rigger gebracht.
Ich hab es nur sehr einfach gehalten. Die Form des Apex habe ich mit einem Edding,
desshalb auch die Schwarzen Streifen am Froggy  auf eine 3mm Acryglasplatte aus
dem Baumarkt übertragen und diesen dann mit einer Laubsäge ausgeschnitten.

Dann hab ich mir einen Gipsabdruck vom Original gemacht und nach dem Aushärten des
Gips den Rohling drauf gelegt. Die hab ich dann mit einem Feuerzeug so lange an den
richtigen Stellen erhitzt bin er sich an die Form angepasst hat.

Danach hab ich noch ein paar Pfuscherkanten abgeschliffen und den 
Rohling mit einem alten Mückennetz und Glitzerkleber aus dem 1€ Shop beklebt.

Am Ende hat er noch auf der beklebten Seite eine Schicht Epoxy Kleber aufgetragen.

Der Selfmade Apex läuft ganz gut auch wenn er an das Original von der Leichtigkeit
her nicht rankommt. Aber egal- gefangen hat er trotzdem und im Vergleich zu dem
parallel laufenden Blechblinker gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## steve71 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Hallo Kai, 

ich habe es auch mal ausprobiert mit dem Apex selber bauen.  Der Arbeitsaufwand pro Köder ist einfach zu groß: Ausschneiden, entgraten, biegen, lackieren etc. Und so teuer sind die Dinger ja auch nicht. Meine Eigenbau-Apex liefen leider bis auf einen, den ich allerdings gern fische, auch nicht so gut. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Moin Steve!

Das sehe ich auch so. Habe die Bastelei nach dem Testlauf auch eingestellt. 
So viele von den Teilen verliert man ja nicht und gerade in Ammiland sind die Preise
noch niedriger.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ts&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=Apex&noImage=0


----------



## Abu-Fan (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Löffel aus Plexiglas*

Danke für die umfangreiche Darstellung. Ich denk, dass ich dafür nicht die Ruhe und Fertigkeiten habe. Aber dann weiterhin viel Spass mit den Eigenbauten - dass die fängiger sind als gekaufte glaube ich Dir aufs Wort - bei meinen selbstgemalten Spoons ist das auch immer so.

Schöne P#hfingsten


----------

